# Wie lange sind die Geschäfte noch geöffnet?



## James Bates

Is there any difference between "offen" and "geöffnet"? Do they both mean "open"?

For example,

"Wie lange sind die Geschäfte noch geöffnet?"
"Wie lange sind die Geschäfte noch offen?"


----------



## starrynightrhone

You're right, both mean "open". The only difference for me is that I'd say "offen" in colloquial speech and "geöffnet" when I'm trying to speak really really nice German 

(it sounds more formal to me)


----------



## Kajjo

James Bates said:


> Is there any difference between "offen" and "geöffnet"? Do they both mean "open"?


No, there is no difference in meaning. I would like to put it a little bit stricter than Starrynightrhone, though:

"geöffnet" ist standard German and correct.
"offen" is colloquial German and formally wrong.

Kajjo


----------



## floridasnowbird

Kajjo said:


> "geöffnet" ist standard German and correct.​
> "offen" is colloquial German and formally wrong.​
> 
> Kajjo​


 

Even more colloquial and even worse:​ 

"Wie lang haben die Geschäfte heute *los *?"​ 

Depending on where you live in Germany, you can hear that quite frequently.​


----------



## Kajjo

floridasnowbird said:


> Even more colloquial and even worse: "Wie lang haben die Geschäfte heute *los *?" Depending on where you live in Germany, you can hear that quite frequently.


Ich habe das noch nie gehört und hätte es auch nicht verstanden. Die Wendung erscheint mir geradezu skurril. In welcher Gegend wird das verwendet?

Kajjo


----------



## floridasnowbird

Kajjo said:


> Ich habe das noch nie gehört und hätte es auch nicht verstanden. Die Wendung erscheint mir geradezu skurril. In welcher Gegend wird das verwendet?
> 
> Kajjo


 
In NRW sagen das Hunderttausende täglich in kritikwürdigem Umgangsdeutsch. "Ich muss noch *nach *Aldi, wie lange haben die heute *los* ?" (Bitte, liebe Forumsmitglieder, so nicht sprechen!)
​


----------



## Voxy

floridasnowbird said:


> Even more colloquial and even worse:​
> 
> "Wie lang haben die Geschäfte heute *los *?"​
> 
> Depending on where you live in Germany, you can hear that quite frequently.​



Das habe ich noch nie - Betonung auf *nie* - gehört - und hätte
ich auch nicht verstanden. Das wirkt wie eine schlechte Überrsetzung.
Ich frage mich dann nur von was. 

Voxy


----------



## floridasnowbird

Voxy said:


> Das habe ich noch nie - Betonung auf *nie* - gehört - und hätte
> ich auch nicht verstanden. Das wirkt wie eine schlechte Überrsetzung.
> Ich frage mich dann nur von was.
> 
> Voxy


 
Man lernt halt immer noch dazu. 

​


----------



## cyanista

floridasnowbird said:


> In NRW sagen das Hunderttausende täglich in kritikwürdigem Umgangsdeutsch. "Ich muss noch *nach *Aldi, wie lange haben die heute *los* ?" (Bitte, liebe Forumsmitglieder, so nicht sprechen!)
> ​


Komisch, ich habe es auch noch nie gehört, weder im Ruhrpott, noch im Rheinland, noch im Bergischen Land. 

Die meisten meiner Bekannten sagen umgangsprachlich: "Wie lange haben die heute offen?"


----------



## starrynightrhone

cyanista said:


> Die meisten meiner Bekannten sagen umgangsprachlich: "Wie lange haben die heute offen?"


 

Same here.


----------



## Kajjo

cyanista said:


> Die meisten meiner Bekannten sagen umgangsprachlich: "Wie lange haben die heute offen?"


Ja, das ist umgangssprachlich am häufigsten!

Kajjo


----------



## cyanista

starrynightrhone said:


> Same here.





Kajjo said:


> Ja, das ist umgangssprachlich am häufigsten!


Also überregional. Gut zu wissen! 



Kajjo said:


> No, there is no difference in meaning. I would like to put it a little bit stricter than Starrynightrhone, though:
> 
> "geöffnet" ist standard German and correct.
> "offen" is colloquial German and formally wrong.



Your comment is only valid for the collocation with "Geschäfte", isn't it? "Offen" isn't always colloquial buit it is in this very phrase. If we take another example, both "Das Fenster ist offen" and "das Fenster ist geöffnet" is surely standard German?


----------



## Hutschi

Hier sagen viele auch umgangssprachlich:

Wie lange sind die Geschäfte heute auf?
oder
Wie lange haben die Geschäfte heute auf?


----------



## floridasnowbird

floridasnowbird said:


> "Wie lang haben die Geschäfte heute *los *?​


 
Noch idiomatischer für die Gegend des Niederrheins ist los in Verbindung mit sein.

"Der Laden *ist* bis um halb drei los." Vielleicht finde ich ja noch Beweise für meine Aussage.


----------



## starrynightrhone

Hutschi said:


> Hier sagen viele auch umgangssprachlich:
> 
> Wie lange sind die Geschäfte heute auf?
> oder
> Wie lange haben die Geschäfte heute auf?


 
Auch hier wieder: same here 

Scheint auch überregional zu sein...


> Your comment is only valid for the collocation with "Geschäfte", isn't it? "Offen" isn't always colloquial buit it is in this very phrase. If we take another example, both "Das Fenster ist offen" and "das Fenster ist geöffnet" is surely standard German?


 
I'd definitively say it is.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Wie lange sind die Geschäfte heute auf?


Ja, das wird hier sogar viel öfter als "offen" oder "geöffnet" gesagt. Ich empfinde "auf" in der Umgangssprache als am natürlichsten, geschrieben dagegen "geöffnet". Wir sagen allerdings "Wie lange haben die Geschäfte heute auf?" und "Weißt Du, ob Aldi noch auf hat?"

Kajjo


----------



## Voxy

floridasnowbird said:


> Noch idiomatischer für die Gegend des Niederrheins ist los in Verbindung mit sein.
> 
> "Der Laden *ist* bis um halb drei los." Vielleicht finde ich ja noch Beweise für meine Aussage.



Ich glaube ich weiß jetzt wo der Hund begraben liegt. 
(Just a hunch, you know)

Man kann sagen: 
_"*In dem* Laden ist bis halb drei *'was (etwas)* los."_
Das ist fast schon Slang, heißt aber soviel wie, der Laden
hat bis halb drei offen.

Anderes Beispiel:
_"In dem Supermarkt ist bis acht Uhr 'was los."_
Vielleicht hast Du das irgendwo einmal gehört.

Meistens bedeutet in dem genannten Beispiel "Laden" einfach nur
_Club, Disco, Kneipe etc._. Wenn ich das meine, dann sage ich
auch: "In dem Laden ist bis/ab acht Uhr 'was los.

Es ist eine stark umgangssprachliche Wendung.
_etwas ist (irgendwo) los_ 
gebildet aus: 
_etwas (irgendwo) los sein
_
Voxy


----------



## starrynightrhone

Voxy said:


> Meistens bedeutet in dem genannten Beispiel "Laden" einfach nur _Club, Disco, Kneipe etc._. Wenn ich das meine, dann sage ich auch: "In dem Laden ist bis/ab acht Uhr 'was los.


 
Danke für die Übersetzung Voxy, jetzt verstehe ich es auch 

Dass "irgendwo was los ist" würde ich auch sagen, allerdings nur in Verbindung mit Lokalen, nicht mit Geschäften.


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, _etwas los sein_ kann man standardsprachlich natürlich auf Clubs oder Parties anwenden, aber nicht auf Supermärkte oder normale Geschäfte. Gute Idee, Voxy!

Kajjo


----------



## Voxy

starrynightrhone said:


> Danke für die Übersetzung Voxy, jetzt verstehe ich es auch
> 
> Dass "irgendwo was los ist" würde ich auch sagen, allerdings nur in Verbindung mit Lokalen, nicht mit Geschäften.




Schön.

Nebenbei, *Laden* kann in dem Zusammenhang wirklich *alles* sein.

Voxy


----------



## Voxy

Kajjo said:


> Ja, _etwas los sein_ kann man standardsprachlich natürlich auf Clubs oder Parties anwenden, aber nicht auf Supermärkte oder normale Geschäfte. Gute Idee, Voxy!
> 
> Kajjo


Doch kann man, es ist aber wirklich sehr, sehr umgangssprachlich,
fast schon Slang. 



Voxy


----------



## starrynightrhone

Voxy said:


> Nebenbei, *Laden* kann in dem Zusammenhang wirklich *alles* sein.


 
Naja, das kann ich nicht beurteilen, da "Laden" in meinem Vokabular nur passiv vorkommt. Ich spreche entweder von "Geschäften" oder von "Lokalen" (o.ä.). 

"Was los" in Zusammenhang mit Geschäften würde ich nur im folgenden Kontext verwenden:

"Warst du heute bei H&M? Bei deren Sommerschlußverkauf war heute ganz schön was los!"


----------



## Aurin

Ich sehe den Unterschied zwischen offen und geöffnet nur darin, dass es sich bei "offen" um ein Adjektiv und bei "geöffnet" um ein Partizip handelt.
"Der Laden ist geöffnet." wäre dann - grammatikalisch gesehen - ein Zustandspassiv.
In meinen Augen sind beide Formulierungen Standarddeutsch.
Als Umgangssprache sehe ich eher die Bezeichnungen auf und zu (anstatt geschlossen).


----------



## Voxy

Alles was mit Laden und los sein zu tun hat.



Voxy


----------



## Hutschi

Man kann übrigens sagen: "ein offener Laden" oder "ein geöffneter Laden", aber in der (normalen) Umgangssprache geht nicht: "ein aufer Laden".


----------



## floridasnowbird

Voxy said:


> Ich glaube ich weiß jetzt wo der Hund begraben liegt.
> (Just a hunch, you know)
> 
> Man kann sagen:
> _"*In dem* Laden ist bis halb drei *'was (etwas)* los."_
> Das ist fast schon Slang, heißt aber soviel wie, der Laden
> hat bis halb drei offen.
> 
> Anderes Beispiel:
> _"In dem Supermarkt ist bis acht Uhr 'was los."_
> Vielleicht hast Du das *irgendwo einmal* gehört.
> 
> Meistens bedeutet in dem genannten Beispiel "Laden" einfach nur
> _Club, Disco, Kneipe etc._. Wenn ich das meine, dann sage ich
> auch: "In dem Laden ist bis/ab acht Uhr 'was los.
> 
> Es ist eine stark umgangssprachliche Wendung.
> _etwas ist (irgendwo) los_
> gebildet aus:
> _etwas (irgendwo) los sein_
> 
> Voxy


 
Lieber Kollege Voxy,

wenn ich schreibe, hier am Niederrhein in NRW sagt man statt "geöffnet sein" umgangssprachlich oft "los haben" bzw. noch häufiger "los sein", dann habe ich das nicht *irgendwo einmal* gehört, sondern dann ist das ein idiomatischer (wenn natürlich auch kein standarddeutscher) Ausdruck dieser Gegend. Und natürlich verwechsel ich das nicht mit "da ist was los", nur weil in dieser "umgangssprachlichen Wendung" zufällig auch das Wort "los" vorkommt. Ich weiß schon noch, wovon ich rede.

Es ist zwar sehr nett, wenn Du mir hier Brücken bauen willst, wie ich aus der Sache halbwegs glimpflich wieder 'rauskomme, aber so leicht mache ich mir das selber nicht. Ich kann zwar im Moment meine Ansicht nur vertreten, aber nicht beweisen; allerdings bleib ich "am Ball" und versuche mich im "Googlen". 

Gruß, floridasnowbird
​


----------



## Voxy

floridasnowbird said:


> Lieber Kollege Voxy,
> 
> wenn ich schreibe, hier am Niederrhein in NRW sagt man statt "geöffnet sein" umgangssprachlich oft "los haben" bzw. noch häufiger "los sein", dann habe ich das nicht *irgendwo einmal* gehört, sondern dann ist das ein idiomatischer
> ...
> allerdings bleib ich "am Ball" und versuche mich im "Googlen".
> 
> Gruß, floridasnowbird
> ​



Hallo floridasnowbird,

keep us posted, if you don't mind.



Voxy


----------



## Gio77

Hallo,

Eines ist mir noch nicht klar. Ich habe die Version sowohl mit "sein" als auch mit "haben" in diesem Thread gesehen (Wie lange sind / haben die Geschäfte geöffnet?).

Welche Lösung würdet ihr Muttersprachler spontaner benutzen? 

Vielen Dank


----------



## starrynightrhone

Gio77 said:


> Hallo,
> 
> Eines ist mir noch nicht klar. Ich habe die Version sowohl mit "sein" als auch mit "haben" in diesem Thread gesehen (Wie lange sind / haben die Geschäfte geöffnet?).
> 
> Welche Lösung würdet ihr Muttersprachler spontaner benutzen?


 
Ich denke ich verwende "sind/haben geöffnet" so im 40:50 Verhältnis. Also ziemlich gleich...


----------



## Kajjo

Das Verb _öffnen_ steht standardsprachlich mit dem Hilfverb _haben.

Bis wann / Wie lange hat Aldi heute geöffnet?

_Man kann die Angabe eine Zeitdauer jedoch als Zustandspassiv auffassen:

_Der Zoo ist von 10 bis 18 Uhr geöffnet._ 

Kajjo


----------



## Gio77

Danke schön.

Ich hätte noch eine Frage dazu: Wenn man die im Laden arbeitenden Leute direkt anspricht, darf man sagen: "Sind/Haben _Sie _noch geöffnet/offen?" (anstatt _Geschäft, Laden, usw. _zu benutzen.)

Ich frage das, weil ich einmal diese Frage stellte und die Angestellte sah mich komisch an... Oder mindestens schien es mir so. 

Nochmals Dank im Voraus.


----------



## starrynightrhone

"Haben Sie heute noch offen?"
"Haben Sie heute noch geöffnet?"


Natürlich kannst du das sagen, ich würde es auch so forumlieren...

Sollte eingentlich sehr leicht verstanden werden, ich wundere mich, dass die Angestellte dich dabei komisch angeschaut hat 

Die Variante mit "sind" geht glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Voxy

Gio77 said:


> Danke schön.
> 
> Ich hätte noch eine Frage dazu: Wenn man die im Laden arbeitenden Leute direkt anspricht, darf man sagen: "Sind/Haben _Sie _noch geöffnet/offen?" (anstatt _Geschäft, Laden, usw. _zu benutzen.)
> 
> Ich frage das, weil ich einmal diese Frage stellte und die Angestellte sah mir komisch an... Oder mindestens schien es mir so.
> 
> Nochmals Dank im Voraus.


Wenn Du in den Laden/das Geschäft kurz reinschaust und Du dir nicht 
sicher bist, ob noch geöffnet ist, kannst Du fragen:
_Haben Sie noch auf/offen/geöffnet?_

_Sind Sie noch... _funktioniert nicht.

Voxy


----------



## Gio77

Wohl sicherlich habe ich ausgerechnet die Variante "_Sind_ Sie noch offen" benutzt, da diese der italienischen Übersetzung buchstäblich entspricht.

Endlich kann ich die Haltung der Angestellten verstehen...

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Voxy

Gio77 said:


> Wohl sicherlich habe ich ausgerechnet die Variante "_Sind_ Sie noch offen" benutzt, da diese der italienischen Übersetzung buchstäblich entspricht.
> 
> Endlich kann ich die Haltung der Angestellten verstehen...
> 
> Vielen Dank!




They might be disturbed for a split second because 
of massive sexual connotation the  sentence carries over.
But don't worry, the minute they recognize you're a foreigner
the minute they forgive you.

Voxy


----------



## Hutschi

Voxy said:


> Wenn Du in den Laden/das Geschäft kurz reinschaust und Du dir nicht
> sicher bist, ob noch geöffnet ist, kannst Du fragen:
> _Haben Sie noch auf/offen/geöffnet?_
> 
> _Sind Sie noch... _funktioniert nicht.
> 
> Voxy


 
Das stimmt. Ja, man könnte fragen: Haben Sie noch auf/offen/geöffnet? 

Hier kommt dann der Unterschied zwischen offener Tür und dem offenen Laden zum Ausdruck. Ich kann nur in den Laden gehen, wenn er noch offen (die Tür noch offen) ist. 

Es ist die Stelle, an der durch die Sprachentwicklung ein Unterschied zwischen dem Geschäft als Verkaufseinrichtung und dem Geschäft als Bauwerk entsteht.


----------



## MrMagoo

Ich kenne ebenfalls:
Das Geschäft ist/hat noch auf.
Das Geschäft ist/hat noch offen.
Das Geschäft ist/hat noch geöffnet.

In dem Geschäft ist (noch) ordentlich was los.

Man sagt hier ebenfalls "das geöffnete/offene Geschäft", u.U. hört man ebenfalls "das auffe Geschäft". Letzteres umgangssprachlich, aber gar nicht allzu unüblich.

Solche Präpositionen werden hier in (Ost-)Westfalen gern mal "zweckentfremdet", es gibt neben *auffen* Läden ebenfalls *zue* Geschäfte, *anne* Lampen und *auße* Fernseher.
Schreiben würde dies, außer dem heimatverbundenen Mundartverwender, wohl kaum jemand, aber hören kann man das sehr oft.

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## Kajjo

MrMagoo said:


> Solche Präpositionen werden hier in (Ost-)Westfalen gern mal "zweckentfremdet", es gibt neben *auffen* Läden ebenfalls *zue* Geschäfte, *anne* Lampen und *auße* Fernseher.


Das entspricht wohl den Hamburger "abben Beinen", oder? 

Kajjo


----------



## MrMagoo

Kajjo said:


> Das entspricht wohl den Hamburger "abben Beinen", oder?
> 
> Kajjo



Ja genau! Die gibt's hier natürlich auch - hier spricht und schreibt man aber dann "appe Beine"... allerdings möchte ich kein appes Bein oder einen appen Arm haben; ich sag nur: Lieber arm dran als Arm ab! 

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## Kajjo

MrMagoo said:


> Ja genau! Die gibt's hier natürlich auch - hier spricht und schreibt man aber dann "appe Beine"... allerdings möchte ich kein appes Bein oder einen appen Arm haben; ich sag nur: Lieber arm dran als Arm ab!


Ich muß gestehen, man schreibt hier solche Dinge überhaupt nicht, aber vielleicht ist die Scheibweise "appe Beine" tatsächlich dichter an der Aussprache dran. Ich hatte das nur als Ableitung von _ab_ mit Doppel-b geschrieben. 

Genau, lieber arm dran als Arm ab! 

Kajjo


----------

